# bfp at 12po with a luteal phase of 10 days !



## bubs82

Hi everyone... for the past few months I have been avidly watching other threads and posts but too shy to join in . I never thought I would get a bfp, I have a history of abnormal cervical cells and thought my body just doesn't work properly. add my 10 day luteal into it and I felt I had no hope. But for the last 3 days I have had positives, getting stronger each day. I'm so happy but scared I will loose it. I had brown spotting 10dpo such bad cramping 10/11 dpo I thought something was wrong. it seems to have eased off today, but does anyone have any advice? I'm going to sort out a doc app this week but would really like someone to talk to xx


----------



## faith2bmum

Congrats Bubs and welcome :happydance:


----------



## bubs82

thanku still feels like a dream !! :happydance:


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats bubs82!
I love stories like yours, because I too have a luteal phase of MAX 10 days so it gives me hope! Have a very happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## bubs82

Mrs HY, my luteal was max 10 days also, sometimes less so I'm amazed its worked ! They say below 12 is so bad but here I am !! I swear its down to taking pregnacare conceive plus, I have taken it for 3 months. I had spotting last cycle before af, and bright yellow pee but it worked !!!!! Do u bbt chart ? Xxx :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHY

Well I'm on Pregnacare Conceive plus too, so you never know!! My pee's pretty yellow too!
Yep - chart and use OPKs because I'm actually using Clomid to extend my luteal phase. 50mg didn't do anything so have upped to 100mg this cycle. But my fertility consultant only really gave me them because I insisted - he said that the main thing was that I was ovulating and I had to let nature take its course. You're proof that it could happen!
xx


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations x


----------



## oxie

Congrats, Bubs!!!! I also have LPD - only 9 day LP with spotting starting about 5-7 dpo. I have been TTC for over 9 mos and figured no way could anything implant in those conditions. This month, I started spotting on 7 dpo and thought I was out. Day 10 still no AF, so I did a test and got a BFP! Today I'm 11 dpo and have stopped spotting but have some cramps. I've got everything crossed hoping for a sticky bean. I just wanted to share so that others with LPD know it IS possible. Bubs, let's keep each other posted!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## bubs82

Thank you everyone!!! I have been bbt and opk ING obsessively one of the reasons I knew I was preg was my temp was so high and steady ! If ur ovulating that's a major battle won, good luck Mrs HY ! Oxie, CONGRATS!!! wow same as me I hope hope hope we both hav sticky beans !!!! Xxxxx


----------



## mwaah

Congrats I have a 10 day LP and managed to have a baby! TTC #2 is proving a little bit harder but FX you two have a long fab pregnancies, well not over 40 weeks lol

oh and welcome xx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats :baby:


----------



## ann89

Congrats!!


----------



## v2007

:bfp:

Congratulations. 

V xxx


----------



## Louppey

:wohoo:

Congratulations!!!


----------

